

What Is WebRTC and How Does It Work? - innoarchitech
https://medium.com/innoarchitech-innovation-architecture-technology/what-is-webrtc-and-how-does-it-work-a9100a74b7e2?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=urlsubmit&utm_content=submitlink&utm_campaign=promote

======
ild
Way too many buzzwords: "leverage", "highly disruptive".

